

Skyrim and Hackernews are ruining my life - aladdinw

just another 5min
======
DanBC
Here is some information about procrastination. Hilariously, it is too long
for anyone who procrastinates to actually read.

([http://writingcenter.unc.edu/resources/handouts-
demos/writin...](http://writingcenter.unc.edu/resources/handouts-
demos/writing-the-paper/procrastination))

------
bkyan
go into your settings by clicking on your username and turn on "noprocrast"
(no procrastination)

